# NH get together



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Just seeing if anyone around NH, Northern Mass, or Maine wanted to get together. If anyone is interested leave a message. I was thikning a get together at a sports bar or something and catch a Patriots Game. Any other ideas would be great.


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm by milford NH off of rt101 - Joel


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

Exeter area here.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not going anywhere until I get my truck washed.


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

I'll second that, although the way things are going I think it might be a losing battle at this point.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

washed my truck a couple days ago when it was warmer out. Glad I did it then compared to now. It is freezing


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

When was it warmer? I would was mine but by the time I got home it would be white again, so why bother.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Any one up for hooters?


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

When your truck turns white it means you have a real work truck!


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

meredith, exit 23 here

sounds interesting...and yea, washing your truck is a loosing batle now


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Rochester area here


----------



## SNHSERV05 (Dec 17, 2005)

*rochester here too*

hey there killed300ex............. whats up? hows the plowing so far this year with you? also use yahoo here for chat.........snh_services..........


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

its ok i dont have to many accounts this year I stay busy enough. School full time and working part time really limits how much i could take on unfortunitly. Hopefully it will get better next year. I think i could consider plowing more of a hobbie than anyhting else right now.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Im from amherst here, Im up for anything. 
James


----------

